# Platform Push Pole Holder Replacement



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I currently have the Tibor Caddy, but after I get my boat back Friday from All Aluminum the platform will be taller hence I can still clear the garage door header, but want something a little more low profile.
> 
> Had a Moonlighter Gripper which wasn't bad, but its nice to just clip in and go.
> 
> ...


You could get a V-Marine holder with the threaded base. Then, you can just remove the holder from the base when you back it in the garage. 
Or, you could just buy a replacement base from V-marine and take a threaded stud and mount the Tibor to the base. This is assuming the bolt dia. and thread are the same on the V-marine and Tibor...if not you might have to get creative.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

V marine makes a top notch product with great customer service


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Problem with V marine is I don't have to remove the Tibor, but it'll just be nicer to have something smaller in height. That V Marine is just as tall so Im not gaining anything there even if it can come off and what not I just don't want to mess with it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Tibor has a new base for the push pole caddy so you can take it off when storing the boat.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Why don't you have them weld a tab to the side of the platform to mount the Tibor to. That's how mine is from Maverick and it works great.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

UnitedFly said:


> Why don't you have them weld a tab to the side of the platform to mount the Tibor to. That's how mine is from Maverick and it works great.


I would do that if I didn't have my seadek cut around the Tibor and then Ill have some gelcoat to patch through the platform. Nothing I cant do but still....


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a fancy tab welded onto my platform holder with a removeable vmarine on it. On the other side I have a couple feet of rope with a bowlin at the end. I use the rope 99% of the time.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They sell stainless wingnuts...easy on and off


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They sell stainless wingnuts...easy on and off


I know. Thing is my Tibor is fine and I'm being lazy. Might leave it but if I go low profile it'll be even better. After the new platform is made I'll have probably 1-2" of clearance at the top of the Tibor to the bottom of the Garage door when open....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I know. Thing is my Tibor is fine and I'm being lazy. Might leave it but if I go low profile it'll be even better. After the new platform is made I'll have probably 1-2" of clearance at the top of the Tibor to the bottom of the Garage door when open....


I'm thinking about getting a piece of stainless all thread that threads into my Tibor so I can put a fender washer, lock washer then wing nut on the underside so I can remove it and put my cover on without wearing a hole in it.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The new tibor quick release retros to all their holders. Give them a call. 
561-272-0770


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

IRLyRiser said:


> The new tibor quick release retros to all their holders. Give them a call.
> 561-272-0770


Any photos? None on the website.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

No. I was at the factory a couple weeks ago and saw it. It is a small puck with a threaded post coming out of it that the caddy screws down to.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I actually like the height of the Tibor. If you go lower the pole will just end up coming in contact with the platform more often when in use.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

With my platform being low now it does that anyways....

I'll see when the platform is higher it might not be an issue anymore either.

Main thing is if its not squeezing in the garage too tight being higher then I'll probably just leave it.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

get the removable v-marine or tibor removable base plate. If you try to get something lower you are going to regret it. The v-marine comes off in 1 second if you need to take it off. Nothing to "deal with"


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

This was posted a few months ago and it looks like a pretty cool solution:















https://www.microskiff.com/threads/snagless-platform-holders-by-hammertech-marine.45639/


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> This was posted a few months ago and it looks like a pretty cool solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what the initial post was about... seeing if anyone has bought one yet and how they like it? Its about 2" shorter than the Tibor too.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

oops  "stay away from the brown acid"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

IRLyRiser said:


> No. I was at the factory a couple weeks ago and saw it. It is a small puck with a threaded post coming out of it that the caddy screws down to.


Sounds like a threaded stud sticking up would be worse on a boat cover than just leaving the push pole holder.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like a threaded stud sticking up would be worse on a boat cover than just leaving the push pole holder.


nothing sticks up. Its just a flush plate that is left. The actual holder has the threaded stud and it screws down into the plate. There really is no better solution. I have a low clearance in my garage and just unscrew it off when I back the waterman in.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=mar...sAQI1gE&biw=1834&bih=926#imgrc=9CSH9dIQUPfwNM:

It looks like this, but is the pole caddy


----------

